# Garage Door Opening Wrap for Brick



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Firstly, apologize to whomever it was that was asking about wrapping the R.O. for faux brick/stone. Was one effed week, and I forgot - no excuse, but there it is.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

more...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Latest one, not caulked or painted yet.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I normally will wrap those with metal. But that looks nice too. I just don't like to paint.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks smalltownguy, just saw these. I like that look, the cedar looks pretty sharp just natural, might be cool to just clean coat that. I'm not sure how it'll work with the fax stone. I still haven't seen the product but im thinking the way the panels overlap won't look very good from the side view so I may end up running the jamb out to the face of it.


----------

